# Generator Won't Power Larger Draw Items



## twowhlrcr (Jul 25, 2016)

Good afternoon Guys, first time here. Looking for some help. 

I have a Coleman Powermate Pulse 1800EX. It starts and runs great. If I manually hold the throttle wide open it runs great. If I run a circular saw or something like that with little power draw, it works great.

If I try to run my air compressor or the AC on my trailer, it won't power those items. It seems like the speed isn't increasing like it has in the past. This compressor used to power those items in the past.

I'm good with small engines but I'm lost when it comes to diagnosing the actual generator part. Any idea where to start?

I appreciate the help.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Why are you manually holding the throttle wide open?

A circular saw pulls maybe two or three hundred watts. What kind of air compressor are you trying to run? How much power is the AC on your trailer drawing? That generator can only deliver 1800 watts. An air compressor can easily demand more than that, especially at startup.


----------



## twowhlrcr (Jul 25, 2016)

I was only manually holding it wide open to verify that I didn't have a plugged jet in the carb. I didn't have a load plugged in while I was doing that.

I have no idea how much either draws? I only know that this particular generator has run both of those items in the past.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I suspect both of the items you are wanting to run are bigger electrical draw than the generator is capable of running. In other words you need a bigger generator. I have no idea why it might have worked before but it shouldn't have. Roger


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Measure the output voltage under load. Also measure the frequency or the rpm of the engine.

Could be a problem with the a/c or compressor too. Starting caps can go bad and unloaders fail.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Got to agree about moving up in generator size, that 1800 was not intended to handle that trailer a/c. I was once advised to buy the best brand, then size, and to treat it as an investment - it helps with the ouch factor! You have a great brand, but I believe you need to move up in size......then you will be able to handle a host of things.


----------



## twowhlrcr (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll break the news to the Father In Law that it's time to upgrade. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jonnyirving (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey twowhlrcr,

Shameless plug here but you might find this app I built useful to help ensure you calculate exactly how much power you will need before making your next purchase.

Generator Calculator

Hope it helps! (If not please feel free to let me know why)

Jonny


----------

